# Reinstall Windows 8



## Johns PC (Dec 27, 2014)

Due to my own fault I have no option but to remove the hard drive from my laptop and completely erase it . My samsung np350v5c has the windows id number and is part of the machine but I think I will loose it .
Is there any way to reinstall Windows to a empty HD back in the Laptop.
Any help please


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi is their not a sticker on the case or under battery compartment with the windows key. it also could be stored in the bios


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Download Windows 8.1 from https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows8ISO and burn it to DVD or USB flash drive, then boot your laptop from that DVD or flash drive to reinstall Windows 8.1 onto the hard drive. The product key/id is embedded into the laptop's firmware, not the hard drive, so you won't lose it.


----------



## Johns PC (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi .I erased the HD and re-fitted it .
I assumed that the problem that I caused in the boot would be erased with all the HD details .
How can I remove Boot options.When you said the windows Id was embedded in the machine does a laptop have a battery like a tower PC has .


----------



## Johns PC (Dec 27, 2014)

Is it the Removing the CMOS Battery method ? Will I loose windows ID too?
Where is the battery kept on this laptop ?

Thanks again


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

The windows key is not on hard drive it is the firmware of the motherboard you should not need to enter it when installing windows can just skip it when asked


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The CMOS battery is soldered in.


----------



## Johns PC (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks corday .I can solder and have a solder removal pump .
Is it in an accessible part of the laptop?
Pretty desperate now .


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

User Manual: https://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/np350v5c


----------

